# 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xbPMgMRdysg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xbPMgMRdysg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=sunsvsspurs.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/sunsvsspurs.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffschedulegame1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffschedulegame1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>












* Phoenix Suns (55-27) * 

*
Starters: 






































[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal

Bench:































[PG] Leandro Barbosa [SF] Boris Diaw [SG] Gordan Giricek [C] Brian Skinner*


<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=PHXSUNS_STATS.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/PHXSUNS_STATS.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>















* San Antonio Spurs (56-26) * 

*Starters: 






































[PG] Tony Parker [SG] Manu Ginobili [SF] Bruce Bowen [PF] Tim Duncan [C] Fabricio Oberto 



Bench:































[SG] Michael Finley [SF] Ime Udoka [C] Kurt Thomas [PG] Jacque Vaughn *​


<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=SASPURS_STATS.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/SASPURS_STATS.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

You got to beat the best, to be the best. Lets do this Suns. Great game thread Joe, and I think Pop will still have Manu coming off the bench. So we have to see what rotation D'Antoni uses to assure that Bell guards Manu when he comes in.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Nice.

Well, I don't remember the exact % but the team who wins game 1 wins the series close to 80% of the time, so stealing the first one would be huge. I'll still be optimistic if we don't get it though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Suns in 5.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

I think that suns will win

cuz of shaq down low

against tim duncan 

and if anybody drives in...he can easily block him


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



Kekai said:


> Suns in 5.



If Suns win in 5, I will make a custom avatar dedicating my love to you.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Fantastic game thread, Joe! You've outdone yourself this time. I think we'll win this one and it'll set the tone. I predict it'll be the Suns in 6.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



Seuss said:


> If Suns win in 5, I will make a custom avatar dedicating my love to you.


You best be gettin your photoshop ready!!! I'm feelin it baby!!!!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

We have to contain Parker just as much as Ginobili and Duncan. On the offensive side, I would like to see Nash light it up if he's given the opportunity. They have to be cut throat and bring their A game to SA and steal as many games as they can.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

I wouldn't worry too much about Duncan. We've got Shaq and he knows what to do. Besides, Duncan's a guaranteed 20-10 so there's not much we can do other than accept it and focus on the others. Parker's tough to guard no matter what. If we can limit him then great. I think Manu is the wild card. He can score 10 or 40. We need to stop him early and not allow him to get going. The Spurs aren't as deep this year as in the past. They'll need their big 3 to put up good numbers to win.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Agreed, Ginobili is a killer. Another approach would be to pound the ball down deep to Amare and Shaq early to get Duncan in foul trouble. Sure, Shaq can't hit FTs with regularity, but if he can draw a couple quick fouls on TD, then that will definitely work to our advantage. On the flipside, Amare needs to focus and keep away from silly fouls as much as he can.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Barbosa needs to step it up and Boris needs to show why he has won MIP.

Suns in 7.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Suns in 3!

... What?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Suns in 6!!!

Amare will average over 30 a game.
Nash will be his normal self.
Shaq will be putting up 20 & 15+ per game.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

It's time for us to take out the Spurs boys..

I'm pumped and ready!!

On a personal note: My new girlfriend put her arms around me and told me that she had a big surprise for me and she told me to close my eyes and then told me to open them and low and behold:

I'm going to game 3 on Friday April 25th at 7:30 pm...

Sure, they might be in the nose bleed section but who cares?

She's the one who got me opening day tickets right behind home plate to the D-Backs and now this?

Before any of you ask, she is not on the trading block and you can't offer your wife or your girlfriend for her...

You guys could offer me a million dollars and I would just tear up your check and throw it in your face...

SHE'S MINE!!! LOL!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Thats tight man, I wish I could watch the Suns in person, but being in hawaii thats just a bit of a problem :laugh: Have fun and tell boris he is a ***** for me.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



IntelligentlyDesigned said:


> Boris needs to show why he has won MIP.


<--- Hence my good luck avatar. Boris, you have to step it up more! I live in Aus so no live games for me either haha.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

ok i dont want to make excuses but the refs again are calling EVERYTHING...particularly in the way of the spurs...what else is new though? THE EVIL EMPIRE shall not prevail this year. if they do and the suns get scammed out of the 1st round i am done w/the nba and their spurs.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Diaw and Barbosa are playing well. I am especially impressed with Diaw.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

I'm pleasantly surprised by Diaw. Finally, all that potential is happening at once.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

end of the 3rd and we're up by 6. i'd like to have a double digit lead but the refs are sucking @ss this game for sure. i've seen bad calls for the suns, but mostly for the spurs. that last one on amare...(his 4th) is garbage...that @sshole is getting paid to make a crap call like that? get out of here. if it werent for the foul trouble we'd be up by 20 on these clowns. suns have to play soft defense because they are afraid of getting fouled out.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

letting that shot clock run out is absolutely inexcusable...that could of given us a 5pt lead with 20 seconds left. now we are tied heading into OT and to be honest i don't know about our chances now...however its just game out of 7 game series. nash needs to step up a bit though, letting that shot clock run out may of killed us...hometeams statistically will win the OT's...giving up a 3 pointer as well to tie the game is inexcusable...could of fouled and had them hit both FT's and still have a 1pt lead with the ball back.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

lol...tim duncans 1st 3pt shot of the year...*EDIT: No Masked Cursing* figures...should of fouled....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Very though loss for the Suns. Exciting end to regulation, OT, and then 2OT. I was pulling for you guys today, tough loss but the Suns should recover.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Wouldn't be a Suns game without a complete collapse of thinking...not only once, twice, but three times. A new record perhaps? I'm impressed.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

PHX suns vs REF WHISTLES...suns absolutely outplayed the spurs tonight but EVERYONE on their team was in foul trouble...when was the last time you saw diaw with 5 fouls? LB with 3 fouls? amare fouling out in OT? look the only reason SA beat us was because of foul trouble and the whistle...suns outplayed the spurs the whole game...and if it wasn't for that luck *** 3pt shot by duncan spurs would be burried game 1. they are done, ill give them this game but they had to fight 2 OT's at home to beat us...thats fine..im confident in this series.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

I'm sorry man, but if you're trying to say this was the Suns vs. the refs, then that's a terrible excuse. The refs didn't lose the game for the Suns; the Suns lost the game.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

We had the game in our hands... 2 times! and we let this game slip the **** away. Its *EDIT: No Masked Cursing* inexcusable! Its disgusting...... I really hope they make an easy win next game, because if they dont the pressure will be on the suns to win 2 straight at home...


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

yeah we lost the game AFTER all the foul trouble...when was the last time diaw was in foul trouble? LB with 3? STAT fouling out? shaq w/5 sure...but look at it..the whole team was in foul trouble....and the had to play soft defense because of foul trouble. suns did everything but win this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



AZsportsDude said:


> yeah we lost the game AFTER all the foul trouble...when was the last time diaw was in foul trouble? LB with 3? STAT fouling out? shaq w/5 sure...but look at it..the whole team was in foul trouble....and the had to play soft defense because of foul trouble. suns did everything but win this game.


But it's not like the Spurs weren't in foul trouble. They had two players foul out (Thomas and Parker), committed 3 more fouls than Phoenix, and shot less free throws.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

yeah..parker fouled in the second OT...most of the suns players were in foul trouble to begin the 4th quarter BRO...just shabby officiating not letting teams play..


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

you are supposed to call less fouls in a playoff series....yet here in the playoffs there are 10x more fouls called...just a coincidence that eva longeria's tv show plays later on ABC that day...conspiracy? NAAAAH...just like DONAGHY last year wasn't a conspiracy either right? SAN ANTIONIO STERNS man...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

You're definitely not a homer, AZsportsDude.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



AZsportsDude said:


> you are supposed to call less fouls in a playoff series....yet here in the playoffs there are 10x more fouls called...just a coincidence that eva longeria's tv show plays later on ABC that day...conspiracy? NAAAAH...just like DONAGHY last year wasn't a conspiracy either right? SAN ANTIONIO STERNS man...


:rofl2:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

I don't feel comfortable saying that Tim Duncan beat us with a three pointer. It doesn't feel right. After that shot went in and we went to Boris to close the overtime, I knew we were losing.

On the bright side: The Suns played amazing all game. Nash made a half dozen clutch plays, Shaq played well when he wasn't on the bench, Amare kind of figured out how to deal with Duncan part way through the game.

On the negative side: We ****in' lost.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Oh man, when the game was this close in our hands we should have finished the task off. Unfortunately we didn't and now everything is essentially riding on a game 2 victory. Hopefully this game ignites us to take better control in game 2.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



Basel57 said:


> :rofl2:



K...if you want to talk basketball instead of just putting a *unacceptable* smiley face then lets talk b-ball. *unnecessary* <s>thats typical from someone who is a fan of a rapist</s>.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

EZ...

i'm sure you're not a homer either judging by your one sentence rebutle... but its a fact that donaghy reffed game 3 last year which according to one espn writer was one of the worst officiated games he's ever seen. donaghy not only threw games for the mafia, he also bet on games HE reffed for. i think even after the loss the suns made the spurs swear their *** off on their home court and we won't go down easy to the san antonio sterns, i guarantee you that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



AZsportsDude said:


> K...if you want to talk basketball instead of just putting a gay smiley face then lets talk b-ball. thats typical from someone who is a fan of a rapist.


There's nothing to talk about. I just found what you said to be funny. And it's typical of you to call me a fan of a rapist, something that Kobe was never proven to be. But nice try. I hope you enjoyed the game today.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Well, on the bright side, I don't think Duncan scoring 40 and Amare fouling out is going to happen very often. Did we do poor job on Duncan or was he simply on fire? Anyway, I wish we could've done a better job of limiting their big 3. Tim, Tony and Manu combined to score 90! We simply can't allow that.

Heartbreaking loss but I think this is a good start. Finley hit a few key 3's for them but otherwise, no one else on their team really scored. On the other hand, we had 6 players in double figures. And Hill hasn't even warmed up yet.

Let's take game 2, boys!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Henry Abbot (True Hoop on ESPN.com) said it best, "Dueling sentiments: San Antonio needed a friggin' Tim Duncan three -- his first of the season -- to beat the Suns at home, even when all the big Suns were in foul trouble. The Spurs may have won the battle, but the war favors Phoenix, right?"

When I think that despite Timmy's miracle, we still had multiple chances to win that game, I get mad. But when I look at it this way, then I receive some comfort.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Where I do begin??

I got to listen to this game at work and I was all smiles in the first half especially when they called a technichal foul on Popovich and we took a 16 point lead but I knew we were in for a battle when they cut down the lead to 8 at the half...

We made way too many turnovers in this game and committed way too many fouls and can somebody please tell me why we designed a play for Boris Diaw when the game was on the line? And what about that stupid A** offensive foul that Amare committed?

I know a lot of you might like D'Antonio but I don't.. Why didn't we just foul them at the end of regulation and I guess D'Antonio didn't learn his lesson and Tim Duncan BURNED us at the end of the first OT...

D'Antonio is a friggen idiot and that's putting it nicely if you know what I mean... I don't want to curse on this fan friendly website...

Congrats to the Spurs fans who are posting here and you guys deserved to win today...

Now let's hope our Suns make the proper adjustments and win game 2..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

WOW...serious what a game...Amare needs to come up clutch though, those fouls really really hurt us. Nothing much more to add I guess, nice game by both teams, what a guy Nash is, doing everything he can to try and get us the win....forget this game, rest up and come back for game 2 on tuesday with the intensity and energy we had for most the game...I still believe boys...go suns!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*

Amazing game. Suns had their chances, but ultimately, gave that game away.

I don't know how I feel about the rest of this series. :sadbanana:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

There can be 7 of these games?!?! I don't think either of these teams can make it out of the second round if this series is going to be like this!


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



Basel57 said:


> There's nothing to talk about. I just found what you said to be funny. And it's typical of you to call me a fan of a rapist, something that Kobe was never proven to be. But nice try. I hope you enjoyed the game today.



Kobe bryants defense team paid the court clerk to release information on the girls past which is against the law. that info should of never been released and was a huge factor for him getting off the charges. kobe was also quoted saying that he had to put ice cubes on her eyes to keep her eyes from swelling because she was crying so much. i don't know about you, but i've never had a women cry so much her eyes started to swell while having sexual intercourse...kobe belongs in jail, not out on the court.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

Let's stay on topic and post about the game. No need to bring this other stuff into it.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 4/19*



AZsportsDude said:


> Kobe bryants defense team paid the court clerk to release information on the girls past which is against the law. that info should of never been released and was a huge factor for him getting off the charges. kobe was also quoted saying that he had to put ice cubes on her eyes to keep her eyes from swelling because she was crying so much. i don't know about you, but i've never had a women cry so much her eyes started to swell while having sexual intercourse...kobe belongs in jail, not out on the court.


You're in the wrong thread dude.. this is supposed to be about the suns and spurs and not Kobe..

Kobe was innocent... Start a new thread and I'll reply


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

WOw

thats all i got to say

i dont think spurs should of won

with the shot that nash made


beastly


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

yeah that shot nash made was just plain SICK, a running 3 pointer from the corner with seconds left to tie the game? right.... ginobili made his thing though(wich he always does...)Id like to put the blame on Dantoni, but Im not sold on the series yet so lets see what happens next game...


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

This game just proves that the Spurs are no longer a dominant force that they once were. They were the ones that kept having ti fight to get back in the game, not us. We dominated that entire game, yet they get 2 lucky shots and win it.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

it should be an interesting series i'll tell you that much. game 2 will be ours.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

Tuesday score

Suns - 101 Spurs - 95


Amare - 32 points
Nash - 22 with 14 assits
Shaq - 15 points 16 rebounds 4 blocks


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

Just so everyone knows, I have to wait til the day of the game (Probably 12am/1am est) to do the Game 2 thread and future ones. The geniuses at NBA.com only put that Nash/Duncan face border up (and other series') the day of it. Don't know why they just don't let it rotate the next couple games.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

It's gotta suck though, having a 3 by Duncan. I mean seriously, of all the people to hit a three it's gotta be him?

I can feel how tough it's got to be.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: 1st RD: Game 1 - #6 Phoenix Suns (0) @ #3 San Antonio Spurs (0) [Spurs 117-115 -*

I''m going to the next game woooooooh


----------

